# Telefonanbietertest für Upload?



## Willifelde (6. Februar 2014)

Wenn ich für mein Webprojekt viel uploaden muss, möchte ich nicht viel Zeit benötigen. Gibt es einen Telefonanbietertest für Upload oder muss ich selber Recherchieren?


----------



## sheel (6. Februar 2014)

Hi

Welcher Speedtest, den man bei Google findet, misst den Upload nicht?


----------



## Mutes (9. März 2014)

...die gibts wie Sand am Meer, nur mal in Google eintippen!


----------

